# MTB - Monday 6/7/10 RAW



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure what the trails look like with the rain we've had, but I hope to get out for a ride somewhere tomorrow.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm out, have to go to NJ for the day.

Planning on riding Tuesday.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll be out riding after work most likely in Burlington but could be talked into a loop at the Rez or elsewhere. Either way the trails should be good to go and the weather looks to be stellar!!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2010)

I was thinking of hitting up the rez.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 6, 2010)

If Fg poured for about 20 minutes late this afternoon while I was in Simsbury close to the Rez. I wouldn't doubt it if over an inch of rain feel in that time. The Rez might be good, it might not.  Then again it may not matter if the trails get trashed for much longer.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I was thinking of hitting up the rez.



I can do the Rez... Let's say 5:45'ish.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> I can do the Rez... Let's say 5:45'ish.



Works for me.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Works for me.



Done deal! See you there!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2010)

Might be a couple of minutes late, but I'll be there..


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 7, 2010)

10-4! Might be a tad bit late myself so let's shoot for 6pm. We should have plenty of light to roll the loop.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I was thinking of hitting up the rez.



watch out for gates.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> watch out for gates.



Naw, I'm sure they know I'm coming, so they'll open them all up for me.


----------

